# Which Bionic rom



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

I have not loaded a rom for a while i am on stock .902 rooted. Which ics rom is the best to use right now and has most stuff working?


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

eclipse v2.2 is pretty flawless and very fast. kin3tix is good too.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

woops didnt see ics. i'd go gummy or axiom

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Id also pick eclipse although im using test build 7 on my phone and its flawless so far. In my opinion all the ics roms are still to beta. I personally still have data issues on ics where ill lose data and it wont come back till a restart and there is no hardware acceleration so in my testing 90% of games would freeze up after a few minutes requiring a reset or battery pull. Yours may work better but that was my experence.


----------



## ajonesma (Feb 29, 2012)

I am using Axiom right now and I like it


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

CM9 for me. Everything works smoothly for me. Games work flawlessly. Very happy.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

scottpole said:


> CM9 for me. Everything works smoothly for me. Games work flawlessly. Very happy.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


Even Angry Birds?!? I've had problems with that one on all the ICS roms.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Me too.. I've tried all the ics roms. Gummy nightly roms work best for me, but all freeze on games.. most annoyingly when you get a blank tile in words with friends lol.. gummy will unfreeze maybe 20% of the time.. angry birds is a fail with all of them.. bragger is a fail.
even non games apps like Morgana (which simplifies boolean algebra ) crashes on all of them.

I would give my left leg for a current gb build of miui









But if you want a rom that works and is better than stock use eclipse 2.2... I am a flashaholic , but really have lost all intrest in the ics bionic roms.. I do flash the newest gummy if I need my battery life extended, like for my 4 hour trig class where I use apps as calculators.. but that is really the only use I have for them.

Bless the developers hearts for making so much ics work on a gb kernel! Id just like to see how far they could push this kernal using a gb rom


----------

